# Find Out Who Owns the Land



## HorZa (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey everyone,

quick question for everyone. Do you know how to go about finding out who owns land in the countryside? I've had an enquiry into one of my railway tunnel images which is in the countryside and would prefer to get a release from the property owner before agreeing to sell it.

Any ideas how I would go about it? Its the Glenfarg Railway Tunnels in particular.

Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## krela (Mar 5, 2013)

Land registry, then local council, then local neighbours, then you're screwed.


----------



## HorZa (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks Krela


----------



## krela (Mar 5, 2013)

Believe it or not there is no real compulsory register of land ownership, it can be a nightmare finding out!


----------



## HorZa (Mar 5, 2013)

krela said:


> it can be a nightmare finding out!



I'm beginning to see that after only a few minutes of searching. Pretty difficult as well when you don't have a postcode.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2013)

krela said:


> Believe it or not there is no real compulsory register of land ownership, it can be a nightmare finding out!



Is a lot easier once you're willing to pay to find out!


----------



## HorZa (Mar 5, 2013)

UrbanX said:


> Is a lot easier once you're willing to pay to find out!



Unfortunately the cost to find out will probably out weigh the income I'd get from the photo


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2013)

What about the enjoyment from the splore? That's priceless...


----------



## phill.d (Mar 5, 2013)

HorZa said:


> Its the Glenfarg Railway Tunnels in particular.
> .



Try these people
http://www.brbr.co.uk/structures

And no it's not wise getting in touch with them either


----------



## HorZa (Mar 5, 2013)

I used goog old Google to find the contact details for one of the farms and the person was happy to tell me who owned the land, but they don't have a contact number for them sadly and Google can't help either.


----------



## leftorium (Mar 7, 2013)

HorZa said:


> Unfortunately the cost to find out will probably out weigh the income I'd get from the photo



£3 on the land registry site for a report. The searches to see if there is info are free and they can now be done using a map although the site navigation is awful and it's tricky to find the right page

if the BRB still have responsibility there should be a white painted square in a fairly obvious location which shows the reference number which will say BRB three or more letters designating the branch and a number for the structure

an example is here :




IMG_4910 by fanatical, on Flickr

looking at the BRBR report it looks like they own the viaduct but don't mention the tunnels http://www.brbr.co.uk/railwayheritage/BRBR_Conservation_Biennial_Report_2009-2011.pdf


----------



## leftorium (Mar 7, 2013)

there's a shot of the ID on an archived report on here http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=4100#.UTffQBxi4hE give BRBR a call with the reference EGP / 70 it might be that the tunnels and viaduct fall under the same listing


----------



## woody65 (Mar 7, 2013)

BR property board will tell you if they have sold it and to who,they also told me the price it was sold for


----------



## lost (Mar 8, 2013)

Does it matter?
You're selling a photograph, not the tunnel.


----------



## HorZa (Mar 8, 2013)

lost said:


> Does it matter?
> You're selling a photograph, not the tunnel.



Yeah cause its not public property and you would need a property release for it as its easily identifiable.


----------



## AllyB (Mar 8, 2013)

What about the people who sell urbex photography books? I don't think they get waivers signed for their pictures and I've never heard of them having any problems with it.


----------



## lost (Mar 8, 2013)

I wouldn't bother, what are they going to do about it?


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm interested to know if you've already done the pics? 

_"Hi, I trespassed on your land last month. I just wanted to make some money out of it, so was just wondering if you could authorise it?" 
_

I think with the urbex books, its probably so much hassle for the secca / tennant to go to the land owner to go to the publisher, to go to the author, to go to the photographer (who is probably under a pseudonym) to try and pursue a claim for a couple of quid. 

I'd just go for it.


----------



## Steve18021991 (Mar 8, 2013)

Try 192.com.


----------

